

The WooThemes interview with co-founder adii - video - cn
http://www.bandwidthblog.com/2011/04/07/adii-woothemes-premium-wordpress-themes/
WooThemes has had great success – in an international sense – with over 85 themes in their library, millions of dollars in revenue annually and have contributed code to the WordPress core
======
jarek-foksa
For all those interested in WooThemes story, there is another in-depth
interview on Mixergy: <http://mixergy.com/woothemes-adriaan-pienaar/>

